

TSQLFTW - Native Asynchronous Node.js Module for MSSQL - gfosco
https://github.com/gfosco/tsqlftw

======
gfosco
This came together surprisingly quickly... looking for input on what direction
this should go. Currently planning to remove the need to Connect/Close and
instead allow .NET to manage the connection pooling. Also planning to add
stored procedure execution & prepared statements.

